
Spruce Goose - bookofjoe
https://www.evergreenmuseum.org/the-museum
======
bookofjoe
"With displays ranging from the elegant aeronautic designs of two bike
mechanics – Orville and Wilbur Wright – to an actual Lockheed SR-71 Blackbird
that can fly at speeds of over 2,000 miles per hour – the Evergreen Aviation &
Space Museum located in McMinnville, Oregon, has a little something for
everyone. The centerpiece of these aeronautic breakthroughs is the original
Spruce Goose. Built entirely of wood due to wartime restrictions on metals,
this massive airplane stands as a symbol of American industry during World War
II."—Museum website

